
Drive through cities in the browser while listening to local radio stations - herval
https://driveandlisten.herokuapp.com/
======
Jetroid
I absolutely love this.

As the creator of Dream Catalogue once wrote:

"I spent a lot of 2013 listening to spacey drum & bass mixes while watching
Hong Kong and Tokyo night driving videos on YouTube and drinking beer, just
because the combination of it all created such a weird feeling I have never
experienced before."

I love these kinds of videos. Pairing it with a local radio station gives me
the kind of feeling that you get whenever you first arrive in a new city.

You're gawking out of the window of the taxi/bus/train as the city and
landscape goes whizzing past. Just drinking it allll in

In those moments you feel there is a whole world of opportunity that awaits
you. You don't know what you'll find there. You get lost going over the
possibilities that await. Will you find friendship? Opportunities? Love?
Enlightenment? Anything could happen.

But in that moment, those are all just possibilities. So you sit. And you
watch. And you think.

And then you snap back to reality when you reach your destination. You step
outside, are briefly assaulted by the heat and moisture - or lack of it - and
sometimes you see or smell things you've never encountered before.

You blink, breathe in, and take your first steps in this new place that you
will be calling home.

~~~
Jetroid
In case the author reads this, it would be nice to have a 'night mode' option.

~~~
shostack
And night+rain mode.

~~~
FerretFred
Yep! Definitely that for London :)

~~~
te_chris
When I eventually leave London, I feel like some of my favourite memories are
going to be sitting in the back of an Uber driving from Sth to Nth London at
5am.

------
rezmason
Coincidentally, I'm updating the companion Spotify playlist for my online port
of the 2005 procedural driving demo, Drivey:

[https://rezmason.github.io/drivey](https://rezmason.github.io/drivey)

Playlist:
[https://open.spotify.com/playlist/4ukrs3cTKjTbLoFcxqssXi](https://open.spotify.com/playlist/4ukrs3cTKjTbLoFcxqssXi)

Slightly different vibe, equally free of charge, feedback always welcome :)

~~~
capableweb
That's really cool, thank you for sharing that! Only feedback I have is that
it feels like I'm going around in circles somehow. I guess it's because the
frequency of right turns seems to be a lot higher than the frequency of left
turns, for some reason. Not sure if this is just my imagination, but after 2
minutes of watching it I started feeling like I'm going in circles.

~~~
bencoder
If you click the "camera" option a few times you get to satellite view - and
you are correct, it seems we are driving in a big loop

------
epicureanideal
What I find interesting is that cities everywhere seem to be roughly at the
same level of development. The GDP of a country may be different, GDP per
capita might be wildly different, but in most places on earth there are still
roads, cars or motorcycles at least, reasonably well built structures, and so
on.

If you look at the different architecture, you might be able to figure out
roughly where you are, but you would also be able to tell WHEN you with
similar accuracy.

~~~
coding123
The internet has sped up pretty much everything in modern society. I would say
in the last 20 years, it wasn't the earth shaping the internet, it was the
internet shaping the earth.

~~~
082349872349872
20 years ago, and even 40 years ago, it was also true that urban communities
arguably[1] had more in common with each other than with their surrounding
rural communities.

(the future was there, it just wasn't evenly distributed yet)

[1] Jane Jacob's "The Economy of Cities" argues that cities resembling each
other has been true for at least 5'000 years.

------
headcanon
This is amazing. I love going through the youtube videos like this where its
just people driving through a city. Feels like traveling, and if you are
traveling to a city it can be a good way to familiarize yourself with it
before you go.

The addition of the radio station just makes it feel that much more immersive.

------
ceocoder
Thank you for making this. I didn't realize how much I miss visiting London.
If the creator is reading this - can you please add Dublin as well? If this is
on github, happy to send a PR with this video
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PX8bD5tpQWQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PX8bD5tpQWQ)

~~~
chrisseaton
What is the London radio sound to your ears? I would have thought Radio 3 or 4
would be iconic London but they're not on here!

~~~
ceocoder
I have little to no experience with London radio, I spend most of time
chatting with cabbies when I’m in a black cab. What I miss is seeing pub,
pret, pub, pret, pub, pret :)

------
abetusk
This is an absolutely fabulous idea, great job.

Some observations:

* I chose 'Berlin' and when I selected the 'street noise' it played music. Viewing the video, I see the YouTube video has music rather than street sounds, so selecting videos that have actual street sounds might be good.

* I would like a 'night' mode where I can toggle whether I'm driving around in the day or night. Bonus points for different weather (I would prefer rain or overcast personally).

* It would be great to have a 360/VR video to be able to scroll around or use in VR.

Do you run into any licensing issues with the radio or video? I didn't see any
free/libre licenses on the YouTube videos so presumably you're a take-down
notice away from not being able to use these videos.

~~~
re
> I didn't see any free/libre licenses on the YouTube videos so presumably
> you're a take-down notice away from not being able to use these videos.

If the videos are being embedded from YouTube (as they appear to be), then
there are potentially two different concerns here:

1\. Whether the video owner is okay with their content being shown on another
site. This is already controllable via whether they choose to enable embedding
or not, and the YouTube TOS talk about licensing for embeds, so this seems
okay.
[https://www.youtube.com/static?template=terms#fb098d3e34](https://www.youtube.com/static?template=terms#fb098d3e34)

2\. Whether the embedding is being done in compliance with the YouTube API
Terms of Service. There could be some issues here.
[https://developers.google.com/youtube/terms/api-services-
ter...](https://developers.google.com/youtube/terms/api-services-terms-of-
service) ; [https://developers.google.com/youtube/terms/required-
minimum...](https://developers.google.com/youtube/terms/required-minimum-
functionality) (see "Overlays" section).

~~~
abetusk
I think this gets at the licensing issues and the "non-commercial" sentiment
of that type of usage, whether it's explicitly CC-NC or otherwise.

Notice the "Buy me a coffee" link. Is this considered "for profit" now? This
person is asking for donations and is effectively monetizing the videos, at
least is a very weak sense.

And thanks for that 'overlays' link. It's clear these types of sites only
exist at the discretion of YouTube. That's unfortunate and all the more reason
to try to enrich the commons with more CC0/CC-BY/CC-BY-SA work.

------
chester_r
I think this is a great way to teach young children about the world in a way
that resonates with them. So much of their observation of the outside world
occurs from the seat of a car (for better or for worse). It's a big part of
their universe; they often pay such close attention to every little detail, so
the differences around the world should be immediately obvious to them.

~~~
tasssko
I love finding ways to talk about the world with my son, when i travel for
work i get a small souvenir just so i have a physical object we can talk about
from the place i’ve just been. Regarding your comment and after watching the
London video it reminded me of our first trip as a family to London. We took
electric black taxis all around the different sites in central London. I
hadn’t planned on doing that but we had a tough stretch on the central line so
the taxi was a welcome upgrade. Anyway my son loved the taxi, it is silent,
has huge windows, glass roof and you really get to see London from inside. We
did day time trips and ones at night. It was so good i tried to game taxi
ranks to keep getting them. I think its good for children to have a worldview
which is easy with youtube today.

------
aspenmayer
There's a distinct lack of rap music stations. I thought you would at least
have the big ones like WQHT/Hot 97 (NYC) and KPWR/Power 106 (LA). There are
many other major stations around the world as well, like BBC Radio 1Xtra and
Rinse FM in UK.

Could you do more to add rap stations? I love the site, just think it still
has a few oversights and blind spots for some cities and genres.

[https://www.cision.com/us/2014/08/top-10-hip-hop-and-rb-
radi...](https://www.cision.com/us/2014/08/top-10-hip-hop-and-rb-radio-
stations-2/)

------
serf
cool experience, but small gripe : the grimier parts of Los Angeles are a
million times more fun to drive through than a loop through 'the Hills',
Malibu, or Beverly Hills.

I'd hate foreigners to think that's what LA is like, not by a long shot.
Driving through LA is a lot more like driving through a huge industrial area
with a small metropolitan ultra-lux oasis every few miles.

If someone wants to get the real feel for Los Angeles, in my opinion of
course, jump on Google Earth, start at El Segundo and Crenshaw Blvd. and
'drive' south until you hit San Pedro.

THAT's a true Los Angeles drive. (imo, of course).

For an even fuller 'California' experience, drive up PCH afterwards and have
dinner on the coast somewhere nice.

~~~
qppo
> THAT's a true Los Angeles drive. (imo, of course).

It's also wholly outside the Los Angeles city limits

~~~
adjkant
So are Beverly Hills and Santa Monica, but I'd argue most would call them LA.

[https://www.google.com/maps/place/Los+Angeles,+CA/@34.010126...](https://www.google.com/maps/place/Los+Angeles,+CA/@34.0101268,-118.5695702,10.3z/data=!4m5!3m4!1s0x80c2c75ddc27da13:0xe22fdf6f254608f4!8m2!3d34.0522342!4d-118.2436849)

------
cosmomann
I'm already hooked. It's wonderful revisiting old travels and dreaming about
life elsewhere. I've confirmed I have a preference for places where people
drive fast, just a little crazy, and sunny and hot.

My requests would be: Bali, Jakarta, Nairobi, Johannesburg, Cape Town, Cairo,
Adis Ababa, Lima, Bogota, Trinidad, Kingston, Puerto Rico

~~~
foota
Incidentally, "drive fast, just a little crazy, and sunny and hot." sounds
like hell to me :-)

~~~
capableweb
I'm originally from a country where people drive slow, never crazy and it's
dark and cold. I also love places where people drive fast, a little bit crazy
and it's sunny and warm. Guess you want what you didn't have growing up?

------
bufordtwain
This is brilliant. Reminds me of the stressful time I had in Paris trying to
drive with all of the crazy motorcyclists darting around all over the place.
Also, good job on providing KEXP radio in Seattle.

------
FroshKiller
Neat! But I can't say I'm a fan of the analog TV static. That's mixing the
metaphor.

Reminds me of the Truck Simulator games that had support for streaming local
stations over Internet radio in game.

~~~
Daishiman
A lot of FM radios produce noise when scanning between stations.

~~~
gberger
Yes, but a different noise.

------
cartoonfoxes
Wow, this is just wonderful. Such a simple idea so well executed! Having just
shown it around at the office, the consensus is that it's fascinating and very
engaging. I hope more videos are forthcoming.

A minor fix would be to prevent the audio tracks from restarting at the
beginning. Instead, start from a random point, or resume from the last
location. Considering the video appears to be crowdsourced, it might also help
to include a "suggest video" function.

------
sizzle
There is something about this that evokes a real visceral feeling from deep
within, a familiar feeling of being in a new place and taking it all in.

With that being said, I hope I never have to give up this flexible remote
working setup we all find ourselves in. Not until driving is more automated
and efficient. The feelings of being in virtual traffic still makes me cringe
and irrationally angry when someone cuts me off.

------
splonk
The Havana stream is pretty cool if you're into classic cars. Quite a few just
on the streets, since the embargo basically stopped US car imports after 1960.

------
voppe
My first thought was "I absolutely love this" and sure enough it's the first
comment that pops up.

I remember a 24/7 livestream that ran on Youtube some time ago that only
played drive-throughs of Tokyo videos while cheesy 80s japanese city-pop
played in the background. It was pretty fun, but of course it was shut down,
probably because of copyright. I miss it, but this is a valid replacement.
Thank you!

------
renewiltord
Holy Jesus, this is amazing. It took me back to moments in my life but I just
going through the stories and the sounds of the radio.

Incredible artwork.

EDIT: I did notice that some switches didn't correctly switch some of the
channels. I was in Antalya and definitely listening to some American channel
and the same for Bombay because I am confident no one there talks about
possums and drywall :D

EDIT 2: Also, lots of Turkey. Loving it.

------
metabagel
Please consider adding KCRW to Los Angeles.

[https://www.kcrw.com/](https://www.kcrw.com/)

~~~
CallMeMarc
I think its already in there

[https://puu.sh/FXajT/bce4ecc81c.png](https://puu.sh/FXajT/bce4ecc81c.png)

------
JSavageOne
I love this! Really captures that feeling of arriving in a new country for the
first time, sitting in a cab on the way to your hostel/hotel with the driver
playing the local radio.

My only feedback would be that the white noise in between radio station and
city changes is jarringly loud, and I'd love to see more locations!

------
brownbat
This is incredible!

I noticed that if I try to change stations in Seoul (track forward or track
backwards) that part of the interface freezes with a "loading..." message.

Tiny bug, probably easy fix.

Such a great experience overall. If you plan to keep building it up, would
love even more cities, even "boring" ones, if adding them could be pretty well
automated. Synching the time of the video to the time in that place would be
an amazing feature, but would probably involve a lot of tagging, and not sure
if there's that much content out there. Keyboard shortcuts, including one to
hop to a new random city would be nice. (I guess ctrl+r technically does that
already...).

EDIT: There's a whole genre of 4k city flyover videos with drones on YouTube
too. I know it's off concept, but that might be worth remixing in a similar
way (assuming you could give credit and get traffic back to the original
producers).

Great stuff.

~~~
audiometry
Same for Singapore -- radio didn't work. But I live here, and I absolutely
despise the radio here, incredibly insipid, so it's fine that it was muted.

For background atmospherics, I sometimes enjoy listening to emergency scanner
traffic on some of the sites that aggregate it from the big cities. Amazing to
listen to the dispatcher flows in Chicago, for example. Non stop.

------
utopkara
Logged in to say kudos. This is a fantastic idea. Driving around in Antalya
now, and I am transported mentally.

------
tantalor
Street noise is way too loud.

~~~
tpmx
In some cities. Sound volume normalization/tweaking is needed.

------
schmappel
This is such a simple yet great idea, I love it. It was featured on Product
Hunt as well: [https://www.producthunt.com/posts/drive-
listen](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/drive-listen)

------
megalomanu
Love it! Really neat.

Even if landscapes are very urban, I like this feeling of driving that I don't
really have anymore since I'm living in Paris. I'm often playing to Euro Truck
Simulator just for getting out of the narrow streets and watching the horizon.

If you like videos like this, I recommend you this YouTube channel:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCK3HAx-5XIRrWzpFziOQY0Q](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCK3HAx-5XIRrWzpFziOQY0Q)
The highways, the acceleration effect, and the acid jazz music will give Ridge
Racer memories to some of you!

------
vecinu
Oh my goodness, it even has the UPS trucks and random Uber/Lyft drivers
blocking the driving lanes in San Francisco. That's what I call realism, it's
bringing back PTSD for me.

Fantastic project, works really well, almost too well!

------
PeterStuer
I'm personally very fond of train cab ride videos (e.g.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mw9qiV7XlFs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mw9qiV7XlFs)
). You can find these on YouTube with music as well, but pairing them with
local radio (in this case one of the SWR channels
[https://www.swr.de/](https://www.swr.de/) ) could also be nice in this
project as a non-car option.

------
blakesterz
Super cool! If by some chance the creator of this is reading these comments,
The Toronto drive brought up "WNED Classical" which isn't a Toronto station,
it's out of Buffalo.

~~~
imjustsaying
I guess that's even more realistic then. Can you actually hear the Buffalo
station in Toronto?

~~~
beached_whale
I used to love getting the US ATCS tv stations out of NY state. Universal
Sports was awesome, 24hr a day amateur sports, then NBC bought it and I moved.

~~~
brewdad
For a time, free OTA Universal Sports was probably my most watched channel.
Then, as you say, NBC bought it and most of the content moved to cable
channels or behind online paywalls at NBCSports. The NBC Olympic Channel
captures the vibe of the old station pretty well if it's available to you. I
know YouTube TV has it.

------
dang
A small recent thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22972812](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22972812)

~~~
samizdis
That's a shame.

I'd like to see some sort of mash-up between it and radio.garden.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23477771](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23477771)

------
divbzero
I just pulled myself from the rabbit hole of Google _vs._ Zero Hedge to
discover this. It brings back so many good memories of countless road
trips.... Reminds me that much of the world ain’t so bad, and someone just
made it a little bit better. Thank you Erkam. [1]

[1]: [https://www.buymeacoffee.com/erkam](https://www.buymeacoffee.com/erkam)

------
neel8986
Driving in India seems so challenging compared to any other country :D. Being
an Indian I think driving any where else will be so much more boring.

------
halite
What this has scammy popups when browsing on a phone?

~~~
rexreed
Agreed. I got a popup about kitchen installation. What's happening with this
app on mobile?

------
duncangh
This is absolutely incredible. I will not be working all day because of this.
Neat seeing the different forms of civic infrastructure around the world. E.g.
in Spain, they have traffic lights that blink on green when about to change.
Could be helpful. Also funny seeing the different cultures of driving
aggression

------
xwowsersx
Love this, but please get rid of the pop-up malware. I am on Android and a
pop-up appeared saying my OS is out of date and that there were updates to
install. I could not dismiss it and it appears to hijack my screen and attempt
to redirect me to norton security or something. Not sure if the video player
is response for this or what is going on, but it felt very violative.

~~~
ripdog
If you can't dismiss it, then you have malware on your phone. A website cannot
hijack your screen in a way you can't simply back out of.

------
Technetium
This is absolutely fantastic! I hope there will be a way to adjust video
quality. It'd be pretty cool if there were a picture in picture trigger too.
[https://css-tricks.com/an-introduction-to-the-picture-in-pic...](https://css-
tricks.com/an-introduction-to-the-picture-in-picture-web-api)

------
jwong_
This is perfect to leave on the television.

One suggestion: looks like the radio stations for Beijing could use some
alternatives. I only see 2 options, 1 for "Alxa Mongolian" and "BinChow".
BinChow appears to be a Taiwanese radio station, and the Mongolian one appears
to be speaking Mongolian.

------
olmideso
Great idea! I think you can you can add driving on the highways to the list,
it looks quite nice when combined with a radio. Here's an example of something
similar:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39JXpMMmAp4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39JXpMMmAp4)

------
goblin89
I like to fly X-Plane’s Cessna with radio.garden open in background, tuning it
to nearby city on the ground below.

------
Timpy
How are they embedding youtube videos without any of the youtube branding?
I've never (to my knowledge) seen this sort of thing before. Isn't the youtube
team pretty relentless at ensuring their logo is in the bottom right corner no
matter where you embed the video?

~~~
gregsadetsky
If you take a look at page source, you'll see that the YouTube videos are
embedded with a few extra parameters that make the interface (what sometimes
used to be called the "chrome" before the browser with this name became
popular...) a lot more seamless.

Example video URL (the controls=0, showinfo=0 and playsinline=1 play a role in
this):

[https://www.youtube.com/embed/ceEE_oYuzS4?autoplay=1&mute=1&...](https://www.youtube.com/embed/ceEE_oYuzS4?autoplay=1&mute=1&controls=0&start=40&origin=https%3A%2F%2Fdriveandlisten.herokuapp.com&playsinline=1&rel=0&showinfo=0&enablejsapi=1&widgetid=1)

------
praeconium
Wow, this is really amazing! And really cool idea and experience to just put
on TV at home and chill.

But I always wanted to just get into the mood of Paris or NY or Havana or
Tokyo when I hop on bicycle or motorcycle. And would love if You had a version
with just stations and list of cities like this.

------
sknzl
That's great, really cool!

I wonder why it's deployed to Heroku. Isn't it just static html/css/js?

------
eridan2
a few clips that could be used for Bucharest:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQCRwK2XEzE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQCRwK2XEzE)
,
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YseGSV0l6jQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YseGSV0l6jQ)
,
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jenT0KTi7pw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jenT0KTi7pw)
,
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQCRwK2XEzE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQCRwK2XEzE)

------
vortex_ape
There was a similar website trending here last month, where the videos
involved walking (instead of driving). Does anyone remember it / can anyone
point me to it?

Unrelated: How do you search for old HN posts when you can't think of exact
keywords?

~~~
gt2
google:

news.ycombinator.com your search term

Also if you google for hn search there are some sites.

------
kulor
So good! It's a more immersive version of radio.garden that popped up this
week on HN.

------
asimjalis
I wish this didn’t have pop ups to download and install things. That gives it
a phishing vibe. Which prevents me from sharing it with people. Who will
likely install whatever this promotes.

------
egd
This is great - wonderful sense of presence, especially with the road noise
mixed in. It would be really fantastic in VR.

(Also, 50 different cities and a couple stations for each? That's no small
amount of work!)

------
CamelCaseName
This is really neat, though I wish I could listen to AM / news channels rather
than just FM which tends to be more music.

Also, I think the bike/moped driver in Wuhan runs a red about a minute or two
in!

------
techload
This is so cool! Feature request: a toggle to hide the right bar.

~~~
benenglish
The toggle is already there - click top right on the eye logo

------
PatrolX
This is awesome.

My first thought was to visit all the places I've traveled to that I love.

Enjoying it a lot.

Feels like being in a local taxi again, and it's jogging all kinds of
memories, what a great experience.

------
medh2000
Really kool, i can just relax, watch and listen especially when i want to get
some positive distractions.Great selection of cities and radio stations.

------
alexchantavy
This makes me smile so much, thanks for doing this.

------
gt2
Click the city repeatedly to get alternate scenes for a given city (didn't see
anyone else mention that yet).

------
celicaraptor
Going into fullscreen(F11) causes the video to zoom(i would say 50%) and
causes a degradation in quality and a loss of field of view.

~~~
mod
Came here to type this. Mine zoomed in much farther, but I would have liked to
eliminate the browser mess.

Otherwise, this is very, very cool. Thank you to the author.

------
willwright82
This is amazing! Fantastic work! Can we please please please get a VR option?
Pretty please?

------
jpl56
I tried to get out of the car and steal another one. Then I realized this is
not GTA Vice city...

Congratulations for the great work!

------
markus_zhang
A side question:One thing I'd love to see is a live camera in a marshalling
yard. Any chance we have one already?

------
WheelsAtLarge
Ok, consider me impressed! I really like the simplicity, creativity, and
execution. Good Job.

I would love to see this for every city.

------
kaoD
At least Madrid is not Madrid. It's actually Paracuellos del Jarama, a village
(20k pop.) ~20km east of Madrid.

------
invisible00420
Feels kinda relaxing in these tough times. Thank you for creating this :-)

------
monkpit
I clicked play on mobile and I immediately got an advertisement to get a quote
for a new kitchen?

Immediately closed. Disappointing.

~~~
rexreed
Got the same here. Something is up on mobile.

------
muddypaws
Absolutely love this. Great opportunity to see again all those places visited
in the past. It feels so real.

------
alkonaut
Lovely. I especially like the Stockholm dystopian winter drive. Pick Star FM
for 80's tunes.

------
seesawtron
I find it absolutely fantastic that Wuhan is in the list of cities! Who would
have thought.

------
rkagerer
This is neat, but I find it irresponsible they don't blur faces and license
plates.

Once upon a time you asked people for their permission before you took their
photo; much less before you posted it somewhere for the world to see.

EDIT: The videos are from popular Youtube videos, so the footage is already
public (though I still can't help feeling like it's propagating a problem).

------
pks016
Full screen seems to broken. F11 doesn't work for that. Any idea how to full
screen?

------
allenu
This is so cool. I just loaded up the Seattle one to get a feel for the city
pre-COVID.

------
ishcheklein
Nice! I moved ~5years ago to the US from Moscow - was nice to get back
virtually :)

------
sudhirkhanger
So the videos are repeated over and over and radio stations are played live.

------
RileyJames
amazing, love it. This is exactly the kind of thing I want to play on a big
TV, or project onto a full wall, and leave going in the background.

A map would be awesome, but I realize that data probably isn't easily
available.

~~~
flak48
The Mumbai video has a map

------
max23_
This is really brilliant! Reminds me of my time traveling in those cities.

------
adv0r
congrats. Just one thing: in Barcelona the official language is Catalan, so if
you look for a local station try not to put "Latino" music (that's latino
america -> south America

------
dddw
Why does my Firefox focus block thousands of connections on this site?

------
ngrishanov
Didn't expect to see my city here (Yekaterinburg)

Beautiful project, love this!

------
MrGilbert
It's really awesome, congrats!

However, at least for European cities you'll run into trouble regarding GDPR,
if you do not mask out the license plates [1]:

" _An easy example of information that could be used to indirectly identify
someone is an individual’s license plate number. The police (a third party)
can quickly match a name to a license plate number._ "

At least here in Germany, there has been one case where a Youtuber got a fine
because of showing license plates in his videos [2]. And because your website
is accessible in the European Union, these rules apply.

[1]: [https://gdpr.eu/eu-gdpr-personal-data/](https://gdpr.eu/eu-gdpr-
personal-data/)

[2]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wFBrgJIkDwI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wFBrgJIkDwI)
[Obv. german source, sorry]

------
tamersalama
Such a nice reminder of the simplicity and beauty of the web

------
gfaure
This is amazing. Where does the driving footage come from?

~~~
dijit
Video sources are linked on the right. Seems to be random youtube videos.

------
chimen
Better yet, mute those local stations and put some Moby on

~~~
netsharc
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qBIRHlKYG2o](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qBIRHlKYG2o)

Makes me want to do a version where the video has a filter applied to it to
make it more ethereal..

------
beenBoutIT
Any chance you could add the radio station m2o for Rome?

------
navbaker
Nitpick: the city is Honolulu. Hawaii is the state.

------
the_arun
Fantastic! Would love to see Bengaluru, India :)

~~~
vortex_ape
Lol with all the traffic?

~~~
the_arun
Because of COVID-19, I assume there should be less traffic. With traffic it
will give taste of 3D driving experience of Bengaluru to all our global
friends :)

------
gfodor
A lot of these look like it'd be hard to pick out the location from without a
bit of time to look around, but then I clicked on Switzerland.

------
g123g
Great job! Are the radio stations live?

~~~
goles
Seems so. I pulled up a radio stations stream in NYC and they were playing the
same song.

------
emersonrsantos
My brain really needed this. Thank you!

------
sharemywin
Didn't see anything in Africa?

~~~
cossray
That was quite pronounced. Of the 7, only one wasn't featured: Africa.
Difficult to make any conclusion on that, but it's hard to ignore

~~~
brewdad
This site is using videos pulled from Youtube. The lack of African cities most
likely results from few available options. Certainly biases could play a role
but a more charitable view is simply that those videos don't exist or are
harder to find.

------
stevofolife
This is so fun. Add more cities! :D

------
kvothe_
This is really unique

------
ycombonator
I just tried Wuhan

------
foxhop
Amazing idea!

------
ak007
This is amazing !! thank you for creating it

------
asdf333
that’s really cool. nice job

------
magwa101
brilliant

------
suibinhong
This is brilliant

